# Vinyl flooring on stairs, need input



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

I was looking for some tips, I am putting vinyl flooring on my basement stairs (unfinished basement) I picked up a 6x8 roll from lowes for about $25 and some metal stair nose. Question I have, what is the best method to secure the flooring in the back edges. (90 deg where foot meets raiser, the crotch of the L) The flooring if fairly thin would adhesive hold it in? Cut it and run a bead of caulk? nail in some 1/4 round?

Im not worried about a perfect finish since its only the basement stairs, but I want it to look good. Any tips on this would be helpful... Thanks

Mike


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

well the stairs will need a better underlayment to look good.
1/4 ply over your existing will do it.

you will also need to cut off the existing nose so be aware the step will be smaller.
Quarter rounds will help hide the cuts from the stair and riser, and caulking will hide the scribe cuts on the side.

good luck


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

I have already removed the old nose, glued and screwed new underlayment. I was planning on caulking the sides to hide any gaps. I wasent sure if 1/4 round would look goofy or not in the back of the step. I just dont think adhesive will hold in the there, thats why I thought 1/4 round to hold it in or cut it and use color matched caulk there too.

thanks


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Lay felt paper on the stair 1/4 inch short on all sides.

Use a samll square to trace out the edges tightly. Put your pattern on the vinyl and trace out your lines with the same square.

Its called scribing and it should make it tight enough that you dont have to hide a thing


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Mike gives good advice.

Make sure youlevel the underlay real good.

if you screwed it then there will be alot to fill.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

Laid it today, the adhesive held fine a the back of the step, nosing kept the front in place real well. Took a few measurements and cut it tight, no need for any calk or covering up of edges. I even planned far enough ahead so that all the lines in the floor and nails for the nosing line up nice and straight. 

thanks


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

congrats.

now post some pics and brag....


----------

